# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Φτηνά ΑΤΑ !!!!!

## ted007

Μια αμερικανικη εταιρια VOCAL Technologies, Ltd
εφτιαξε μια ΑΤΑ συσκευη με "οπως λενε" χαμηλο κόστος αρα και χαμηλή αγορά. 

http://www.vocal.com
Το σιτε για το ΑΤΑ ειναι το 

http://www.vocal.com/ata.html

και δυο News για αυτό είναι εδώ
http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2004/oct/1081619.htm
και 
http://www.commsdesign.com/story/sho...cleID=57701043

μάλιστα στο 2ο λεγεται για 20$ το κομματι !!!!!!!!

Τι λέτε να τους κανουμε κανενα ντου για αρκετα κομματια????

Υ.Γ. Υπάρχει και αλλο ένα φρέσκο ΑΤΑ της Linksys το ΡΑΡ2
Δυστηχώς φαινεται να ειναι κλειδωμένο για την εταιρία Voyage
και μόνο το μοντέλο ΡΑΡ2-ΝΑ ειναι free.
Το -ΝΑ βρίσκεται μονο απο το 
http://www.verilan.com/store/custome...id=16184&cat=0
και μαζι με τα εξοδα μεταφορας φτάνει σε κοστος τα επιπεδα του ΑΤΑ-186

----------


## B52

Πως θα παρεις κατι που δεν εχεις δοκιμασει ?  ::

----------


## ted007

απαντώ όπως ακριβώς με ρώτησες.........

για να δοκιμάσεις κάτι πρέπει ήδη να το έχεις πάρει...  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> απαντώ όπως ακριβώς με ρώτησες.........
> 
> για να δοκιμάσεις κάτι πρέπει ήδη να το έχεις πάρει...


Πάρε ένα και δοκίμασέ το τότε, και μετά κανόνισε να κάνουμε ντου να πάρουμε κομμάτια.

Αυτό νομίζω λέει ο B52.

----------


## B52

> Πάρε ένα και δοκίμασέ το τότε, και μετά κανόνισε να κάνουμε ντου να πάρουμε κομμάτια.
> 
> Αυτό νομίζω λέει ο B52.


Ακριβως..!!

----------


## ted007

Κατάλαβα τι ήθελε να πει ο Β52 δεν χρειαζοταν επεξηγηση......

όπως ειδατε δεν το έκανα post στον δοκιμασμενο εξοπλισμο....

και επισης όπως θα έπρεπε να είχατε δει, δεν υπάρχει καποιο λινκ για αγορα γιατι απλουστατα δεν το εχω βρει ακόμα.... και έλεγα μηπως με την αναφορά του εδώ, θα είχα την αναλογη βοήθεια για να βρουμε τιμή και λινκ για την αφορα....

εγώ φυσικα και θέλω να αγορασω 2 κομματια για να τα δοκιμασω και να πω τις εντυπώσεις .... 
οπως φαινεται όμως δεν σας πολυ ενδιαφερει..... 
μαλλον εχετε βολευτει με τα cisco  ::

----------


## Vigor

Από τα λεγόμενά σας αφήνετε ελεύθερο το πεδίο της συζήτησης για άνοιγμα των ομαδικών ή μου φαίνεται???????

Τελικά τι feedback είχαμε από τα νομικά τσακάλια?  ::

----------


## ted007

καλυτερα να μην αναφερόμαστε σε Ομαδικες.....αφου και δεν εχει δοκιμαστει το προιον αλλα και δεν εχει ξεκαθαριστει "από όσο ξερω" το τι συμβαινει με αυτές.

----------


## Achille

> Από τα λεγόμενά σας αφήνετε ελεύθερο το πεδίο της συζήτησης για άνοιγμα των ομαδικών ή μου φαίνεται???????


Οι ομαδικές δεν σταμάτησαν ποτέ, απλά δεν γίνονται μέσα στο forum.

----------


## racer

Εάν το κόστος είναι όντος $20 τότε νομήζω οτι πολοί θα θέλανε να δοκιμάσουνε, ακόμα και έτσι ...

----------

